# DIY Co2 Reactor



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've recently built a Co2 reactor. It is running inline on my fluval 404 into a 75 gallon tank. i have a 5# co2 cylinder. It is 2" pvc (about 13" long) with 8 of the plastice practice golf balls inside it because i couldn't buy bioballs without the wet dry filter at my lfs. my question is that there are small bubbles coming out of the output. by the way the reactor is on the output side of the filter. i don't feel like the co2 is dissolving well which is dissapointing. would moving the reactor to the input side of the filter solve my problem? i've read this is hard on a filter, anyone have experience with this?


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

probably youll have to play with the output speed of your canister to reach 100% disolved.

Now that being said - If those small bubbles are not reaching the surface of the water I wouldnt worry about it.... Ithat means they are disolving into the tank water as they loat up and are carried around by current.. 

some people even prefere it this way 

-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You built the reactor too short. Or by placing the balls in the reactor you are slowing down the water flow too much.

I build my reactors longer than you built that one. Also I place nothing in the reactor.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have about 3' of the pvc left. i think i'm going to build a longer one this weekend. i'm glad pvc parts are so inexpensive or that would have been a big waste. what would be a good length? 24"? longer? i don't have room for a larger diameter pvc behind my tank, its pretty close to the wall.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

ok guys, this may sound dumb to some of you but i need to ask. here is a VERY rough diagram i just drew in paint on how to set up my co2 reactor. i drew 2 different scenarios. please tell me which one is correct.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry again the pic is so terrible.


----------



## pennjones (Jun 4, 2006)

To me it just looks like you flipped the reactor and added longer tubing from the filter to the reactor in the second pic. They look like the same method to me. Someone else please chime in here.


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

i agree. same method. long between the reactor and filter in the one on the right.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The water flow through the reactor should enter the top and exit the bottom. CO2 should be injected about 1/3-1/2 way down the length of the reactor. I have built around 30 reactors all using this method. 

You have two choices. Build it to the longest length you can fit or go down to 1.5" PVC and build it as long as you can.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

The difference between the two is that in the one on the left the water is going up in relation to the world through the reactor. it enters and the bottom and exits at the top. In the picture on the right the water is pumped up to the top of the reactor and runs down toward the ground while inside then gets pumped all the way back up to the tank. i take from the responses that the picture on the right is correct? doesn't that effect the GPH flow rate heavily because it is almost doubling the height of which it has to pump the water?


----------



## maxwell1295 (Feb 26, 2006)

Does it matter which side of the filter the reactor is on......intake or outlet?

I'm thinking about placing the reactor on the inlet side of the filter with flow from top to bottom. Would it be better to place it on the outlet side of the filter?


----------

